

Gmail Users Have No Reason To Expect Privacy - chankey_pathak
http://www.technostall.com/gmail-users-privacy/

======
cgore
I got rid of TV completely while at college for my BS, and I was a lot more
productive and happy without it. I have a small TV now (19" LCD), but only
watch Netflix or downloads on it. After going without broadcast or cable TV, I
just can't stand commercials at all.

